# Hypnosis for a fussy eater!



## dunner (21 Feb 2007)

Bit of a strange on folks.

I am what you might call an extremely fussy eater. I had presumed that I would grow out of my fussy habit but while I have improved on some aspects it is still causing me embarassment and awkwardness when going out for dinner with work/friends etc.  

So I'd like to put a stop to it once and for all! 

Heard of someone who used hypnosis to give up cigarettes so was wondering if it would help me.

Anyone else seen an hypnotist for something similar? Anyone recommend anyone that might help?

Many thanks
Dunner


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2007)

Try not eating for a few days and then sit down to a plate of food that you think you hate.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2007)

dunner said:


> So I'd like to put a stop to it once and for all!
> 
> Heard of someone who used hypnosis to give up cigarettes so was wondering if it would help me.


You want to give up food?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Feb 2007)

Hi dunner

It's not clear from your post how serious this problem is. Is it just a bit awkward or is it a serious medical condition? If it's a medical condition or if your family is worried about you, you should seek professional medical help. 

Brendan


----------



## dunner (24 Feb 2007)

Hi Brendan,
No it's not a serious medical condition. It really just puts me in awkward situations that I'd rather not be in and i'm just concerned about my future health if things continue as they are. 
For example, I currently get very little vegatables in my diet so that can't be doing me any good.

Just thought someone might have sought the help of a hypnotist for a similar issue and would care to share the details with me!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2007)

If you really cannot bring yourself to eat, say, vegetables then perhaps you have something like a phobia or other irrational thought process problems in which case CBT might be more effective than hypnosis?


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

Have a child, that'll sort you out! I never ate vegetables when I was younger. My mother used to drag me to doctors etc., worried sick about me. The OH couldn't understand it when I met him. Then I had children, read every child psychology book and nutritional information I could get my hands on. Started to eat my vegetables in order to be a good example. Still can't say I love them (but don't hate them anymore) and I have a particular averson to peas. I realise they're good for me and because I don't eat large amounts, I take a good vitamin supplement.


----------



## Guest127 (25 Feb 2007)

liteweight said:


> Have a child, that'll sort you out!


and take a trip to Africa. only joking. Personally I prefer the taste of raw veggies. turnip, carrot, celery, cabbage ( esp the stalks) cauliflower, beetroot etc etc  almost any veg tastes nicer to me raw. but unfortunately mrs cu doesn't quite see it that way. Gives me hickory for eating veggies before they are cooked. I don't mind them cooked, just prefer the taste raw. odd I know but maybe you should try one or two just to see.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Feb 2007)

Another option is not to get too hung up on the whole matter and possibly take 5 fruit instead of 5 fruit/veg. You could also get something like a smoothiemaker and get your nutrition in this manner.


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

I do like raw carrots and cabbage. I make my own soups and blend them. I also am not fond of fruit so I make smoothies as sueellen suggested.

You should try some of these suggestions dunner. Maybe you do like veg. just not served in the traditional way?


----------



## niceoneted (25 Feb 2007)

My brother was an awful fussy eater for ages. Would only ever eat steak and chips no dressing of any kind including garnish when out for dinner. He drank loads of milk too. We could have counted on one hand all he would eat.
Now he eats practically everything except meat. He has pasta rice sundried tomatoes, most fruit and veg lots of nuts he's gone so healthy and now my mother worries that he isnot getting enough substance when he is healthier than he has ever been. 
Anyway point being that you can sort out this fussy eating problem. 
Start with some juices maybe use apples and carrots as a base and introduce different fruit and veg to them -this also worked for a fussy but not as fussy eater of a sister. This will help introduce new tastes. Try something new every week so as not to put pressure on yourself. Only try the new food when you haven't eaten for a few hours. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## monkeyboy (25 Feb 2007)

How about learning different ways to cook vegetables??

1001 ways to do spuds.......

carrots and OJ , Carrots and Honey glaze........

Salads are very diverse way of mixing veg and dressings to have a huge array of textures and flavours.

Hypnosis sounds OTT when you could ( possibly ) just learn to be creative with food!


----------



## PM1234 (25 Feb 2007)

Agree with Monkeyboy - try cooking in different ways e.g.  stirfrying or oven baking instead of boiling etc With the variety of sauces and packets around you'll find something you like. 

For food such as cheese try different varieties. You might hate soft cheeses but find you really like hard cheeses and so on for different foodstuffs etc 

You mentioned in a previous post about going to Thailand so there's a perfect opportunity to try loads of different tastes and flavours. I guess it just comes down to having a positive attitude about trying new foods.


----------



## Stressless (28 Feb 2007)

Dunner you are on the right track. Let me be upfront here, I am a Clinical Hypnotherapist and have worked with people with exactly your problem. The last guy enjoyed a bowl of peas before leaving after one session. He announced that they were not unlike sweetcorn (which for some reason was not on his hate list!) I'd be more than happy to have a chat with you at least. See www.kieranfitzpatrick.com I work with smokers regularly with great success too.


----------



## ragazza (2 Mar 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Agree with Monkeyboy - try cooking in different ways e.g. stirfrying or oven baking instead of boiling etc With the variety of sauces and packets around you'll find something you like.


 
I had a big reply typed with suggestions, but all the text got lost.
But in summary, you dont say exactly how you are a fussy eater, but if its just that you dont like veg, I'd say thats pretty normal, and to try to introduce veg to your diet in a innovative way.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2007)

ragazza said:


> but if its just that you dont like veg, I'd say thats pretty normal


I don't believe that this is normal myself. Maybe you mean "not uncommon" or something?


----------



## HelloJed (2 Mar 2007)

Hi dunner,

Here's an article on adult picky eaters. It's indepth, lists advice and support sites and is written by a fussy eater:

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/body_and_soul/article1394681.ece

Good luck.


----------

